# cape dove behaviour



## kalel (Oct 14, 2008)

hi
this is a question for anyone who has cape doves oena capensis. I have had a female for about a month but have not got her a male yet. Getting one in jan next year. 
I've noticed a few times she does this display where she flicks her wings and bows down with her tail up. She is with my diamonds one male and a young bird who I thought was female but am starting to think is male also.
What does this display mean? My diamonds flick theirwings and that usually means they are signalling the other bird to get close to them. My diamonds ignore her when she does this but does this mean she wants a mate?


----------



## kalel (Oct 14, 2008)

hi just an update. Maybe I should have edited my first post. I guess no one has cape doves on this forum but I asked the breeder and he said she is showing signs of wanting to breed so I need to find her a mate hopefully in january.
here is a pic of her


----------



## kalel (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi well I finally got a male cape dove and my diamonds are busy raising a baby. I do have a question though. I have a grolight for plants and use it for some of plants when there is not enough light or during the winter.
I read somewhere that some lights produce toxins that are harmful to birds but the male cape dove likes to sit near the light. Is this dangerous or do I not need to worry?


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Your birds are so gorgeous! I wonder if you could get more help if you wrote the ADA or the NPA about your exotic doves? 

As far as I've been able to read, glolights are bird safe.


----------



## kalel (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks libis. I just wish the diamonds had used the proper nest I gave them instead of making their own nest! 
I think I'm ok with just asking the breeders for tips but I just wanted to make sure the gro light was safe. You would think it would bother their eyes from sitting so close to it but they dont seem affected at all.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

kalel said:


> Thanks libis. I just wish the diamonds had used the proper nest I gave them instead of making their own nest!
> I think I'm ok with just asking the breeders for tips but I just wanted to make sure the gro light was safe. You would think it would bother their eyes from sitting so close to it but they dont seem affected at all.


Yeah, diamonds are so silly about things. Mine like half-circle-shaped nests the size of canary nests. I've never let the diamonds raise babies though. Plus, plain canary nests don't work unless they're super fortified to be unable to be knocked down.

How close are they sitting? So long as they can move into shade when they feel like it, they're fine. Doves are such sun-bathers.


----------



## kalel (Oct 14, 2008)

Its just like in the small pic above the large one. The male cape dove is just lying underneath the gro light. Cape doves like more warmth than diamonds so its probably why he likes to lie underneath it. The others dont go as close. 
I was reading one of your other threads before about food for diamonds. I give mine the same as you mentioned but I recently got some blue mawseed for the capes as the breeder recommended it. The diamonds seem to enjoy eating it as well.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

kalel said:


> Its just like in the small pic above the large one. The male cape dove is just lying underneath the gro light. Cape doves like more warmth than diamonds so its probably why he likes to lie underneath it. The others dont go as close.
> I was reading one of your other threads before about food for diamonds. I give mine the same as you mentioned but I recently got some blue mawseed for the capes as the breeder recommended it. The diamonds seem to enjoy eating it as well.


That seems almost dangerously close. I can see why you're kind of concerned. What if you put a cage around it like they have on some shop lamps so that he can't accidentally touch the bulb?


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

kalel said:


> Its just like in the small pic above the large one. The male cape dove is just lying underneath the gro light. Cape doves like more warmth than diamonds so its probably why he likes to lie underneath it. The others dont go as close.
> I was reading one of your other threads before about food for diamonds. I give mine the same as you mentioned but I recently got some blue mawseed for the capes as the breeder recommended it. The diamonds seem to enjoy eating it as well.


Oh, and I think I finally worked out what fruit stuff that person was talking about. It seems that the pellet they were adding was just fruit flavored. I was worried that it was higher fruit content (like something meant for full on fruitivores.)


----------



## kalel (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm going to keep him from getting so close by changing the position of the gro light so it should be ok. Thanks for all the help libis


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

kalel said:


> I'm going to keep him from getting so close by changing the position of the gro light so it should be ok. Thanks for all the help libis


No problem.  You've got a really cool bird there!


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Found some more information for you on lighting and birds:
http://www.mickaboo.org:8080/downlo....pdf?version=2&modificationDate=1308006800000


----------



## kalel (Oct 14, 2008)

oh cool. sorry havent been back on the site till today. thanks


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

kalel said:


> oh cool. sorry havent been back on the site till today. thanks


That's ok, I've been having a crazy busy week as well.


----------

